# Why FSU will soon dominate college football again...



## Mako22 (Sep 4, 2013)

One name that's why.........Jameis Winston

The true freshmans stats from Saturday against Pitt:25 of 27 passing (92.5%) for four touchdowns and eight carries for 25 yards and a touchdown. Over 300 yards of offense in his first game ever!

Alabama don't stand a chance
Florida...pleasssssssseeeeeeee what a joke
Georgia......no way, not a chance

All you SEC homers get ready to disappear from this site (or become Nole fans) because the SEC and your team will soon be out of NC contention for a long time.


GO NOLES!!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 4, 2013)

"It was just easy money to me" he said, LOL. Yeah it was!


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Mako22 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## tell sackett (Sep 4, 2013)

Time to put down the bong.


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 4, 2013)

Pass the Kool Aid


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 4, 2013)

Settle down.  We're getting there, but let's wait til it happens too start crowing about it.

We have the talent and size to compete with anyone in the SEC.  Jimbo is bringing in the recruits and they are getting to be our upperclassmen.

I do believe that we'll be the team to end Bama, LSU, and Florida's run.  I don't think it will be the last time we here from Bama, but the change is coming in the next couple of years.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 4, 2013)

He had a great game, but it was just that - one game.....against PITT........the same PITT that lost the opener to Youngstown State last year.......


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeez, one game and now everyone else is doomed.  Crow about it when it happens, you're acting like a UGA fan now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> One name that's why.........Jameis Winston
> 
> The true freshmans stats from Saturday against Pitt:25 of 27 passing (92.5%) for four touchdowns and eight carries for 25 yards and a touchdown. Over 300 yards of offense in his first game ever!
> 
> ...







Against Pitt....

And Now they are bound for the National Title and no one stands a chance..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Against Pitt....
> 
> And Now they are bound for the National Title and no one stands a chance..




Someone is smoking the good stuff early.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Someone is smoking the good stuff early.



Or the Meds aren't being taken as prescribed...


----------



## golffreak (Sep 4, 2013)

He's a great QB. Lets see how he does against a good/great defense.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 4, 2013)

DSGB said:


> He had a great game, but it was just that - one game.....against PITT........the same PITT that lost the opener to Youngstown State last year.......



In their defense, Pitt did have the 20th ranked defense last year.

While it wasn't an "elite" defense, it wasn't exactly a pushover he did it against either.

You're right, though.  It was one game.  He's still a freshman, and I expect a few freshman mistakes.  I think it's gonna be one heckuva ride, though.


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Jeez, one game and now everyone else is doomed.  Crow about it when it happens, you're acting like a UGA fan now.



Obsession.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> Obsession.


The only thing "Obsession" about me is my family.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 4, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


>



But we still beat Duh Ewe.


----------



## dick7.62 (Sep 4, 2013)

Ain't never gonna happen cause I know someone who has put a black magic curse on fsu(small letters intentional) so that they will never live up to expectations.  Now they are talking about putting a curse on sawdustbrains69.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 4, 2013)

This kid is awesome and will lead my Noles to victory after victory!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 4, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> But we still beat Duh Ewe.



Miami leads the series, 31–26

Keep trying though. It's cute.

I can't even imagine rooting for the most underachieving program in the last 20yrs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 4, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> One name that's why.........Jameis Winston
> 
> The true freshmans stats from Saturday against Pitt:25 of 27 passing (92.5%) for four touchdowns and eight carries for 25 yards and a touchdown. Over 300 yards of offense in his first game ever!
> 
> ...


It would be nice if the Noles could make a run.

 To make this prediction after one game against Pitt is a little


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 4, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Miami leads the series, 31–26
> 
> Keep trying though. It's cute.
> 
> I can't even imagine rooting for the most underachieving program in the last 20yrs.



Too bad Golden and his thugs were too scared to play us in the Acc champ game last year.  Would've been 31-27.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 4, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> I can't even imagine rooting for the most underachieving program in the last 20yrs.



Go look in the mirror


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 4, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> Too bad Golden and his thugs were too scared to play us in the Acc champ game last year.  Would've been 31-27.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm a noles fan as well but I have to look at history and the present. First the History: been hearing the same thing since 2002-2003 "this is the year" or "won't be long, we'll be back on top". I am inclined to wait until I see it before I say it. Now the present: IT WAS PITT!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 4, 2013)

Not to disregard what JW did. Those are impressive numbers regargless of opponent. I still need a bigger sample size against decent competition from the entire team before I predict a college football takeover. Just me though!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Miami leads the series, 31–26
> 
> Keep trying though. It's cute.
> 
> I can't even imagine rooting for the most underachieving program in the last 20yrs.


No offense, but that distinction belongs to the dawgs.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 4, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Go look in the mirror



How's that 4 loss ring fit?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 4, 2013)

GAranger1403 said:


> I'm a noles fan as well but I have to look at history and the present. First the History: been hearing the same thing since 2002-2003 "this is the year" or "won't be long, we'll be back on top". I am inclined to wait until I see it before I say it. Now the present: IT WAS PITT!





GAranger1403 said:


> Not to disregard what JW did. Those are impressive numbers regargless of opponent. I still need a bigger sample size against decent competition from the entire team before I predict a college football takeover. Just me though!



I agree with you 100%. Winston could be very special but it was 1 game against Pitt. We will know more about Winston and the Noles after Clemson, Um, and Uf. Either way I was more excited watching the Noles Monday night than I've been in a long time.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Miami leads the series, 31–26
> 
> Keep trying though. It's cute.
> 
> I can't even imagine rooting for the most underachieving program in the last 20yrs.



When was the last one that mattered to any recruits watching today?

While Reagan was a great president, he's still dead.  Same with Duh Ewe.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Sep 5, 2013)

Until Bama quits recruiting like they are and have been for several years running, they will be contenders. Same for the other Elite SEC teams.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2013)

Jay Hughes said:


> Until Bama quits recruiting like they are and have been for several years running, they will be contenders. Same for the other Elite SEC teams.



Don't mind him.  There will always be several contenders, just that one will get the breaks to win it all.

This is as far as I will go.  Jimbo has us in the position to be among the contenders year in and year out going forward.  If we get the breaks, we should win at least a couple NC's.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Sep 7, 2013)

All jokes aside Fsu is on the rise hopefully ! Georgia needs hugs , Miami is thugs and florida wears bed sheets and handcuffs ! Go noles !


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Told ya so


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Against Pitt....
> 
> And Now they are bound for the National Title and no one stands a chance..



Are you still laughing now?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

Go Dawgs and good luck to the Noles I hope yall steam roll the Barners! I think FSU wins by 3 scores.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 5, 2014)

FSU is my 2nd favorite team.  I don't see dominance in the future, but I sure hope they can pull the horseshoe out of Auburn's butt Monday night.


----------



## tcward (Jan 5, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs and good luck to the Noles I hope yall steam roll the Barners! I think FSU wins by 3 scores.



This^^ plus one more TD!


----------



## Designasaurus (Jan 5, 2014)

Whatever - I think Auburn has a good chance to make all this talk seem silly come Tuesday.  WDE!


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 5, 2014)

I think that you are going to start seeing a lot more parity in the big programs. I also see a big shift back to having an actual defense. MSU and FSU are both starting to prove this.

Showboating and scoring is a ton of fun, but defense will still win games. 

The Noles are on the right track, but I don't see them running college football.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> Showboating and scoring is a ton of fun, but defense will still win games.



This


----------



## Boom (Jan 6, 2014)

Dominate again?? 

Boom


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jan 6, 2014)

Boom said:


> Dominate again??
> 
> Boom



Finishing in the top 5 for 14 straight seasons.  Yep...again.


----------



## Boom (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh, OK. Kinda like the Braves dominated baseball for 14 years. 1 championship. 

Boom


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 6, 2014)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Finishing in the top 5 for 14 straight seasons.  Yep...again.



They might want to start the domination here right now ..................21 to 3 right now


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 6, 2014)

Your boy hero isn't backing you up tonight, is he?


----------



## chadair (Jan 6, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Told ya so



you say this EVERY year!! law of average says yer EVENTUALLY gonna b correct one year


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 6, 2014)

Like I've been saying.........


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 6, 2014)

Dominate is a strong word. Not sure they will dominate clooege football again, but they played one heck of a game tonight. Again, they definately didn't DOMINATE the game, but played a solid game. Congrats to the Noles on a Great Win.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 9, 2014)

No they won't. Playing in that woman conference won't prepare them to play when it counts!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 9, 2014)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> No they won't. Playing in that woman conference won't prepare them to play when it counts!!



You mean like Monday night?

What bowl did your team play in again?  How did that work out for y'all?


----------



## muddywaters3 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> No they won't. Playing in that woman conference won't prepare them to play when it counts!!



Wow! Arent you a special kind of stupid. 

Looks like "playing in that womans conference" prepared them just fine to beat the best the SEC had to offer.  When it counted. 

Typical jealous, SEC coattail riding response. I guess you are upset your team couldnt make the big game AGAIN for like the 33rd year in a row


----------



## muddywaters3 (Jan 9, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> You mean like Monday night?
> 
> What bowl did your team play in again?  How did that work out for y'all?


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 9, 2014)

When exactly were those years of domination??? 5 undefeated seasons in school history in a typically weak conference. (1950, 1979, 1996, 1997 and 2013) A measly 3 national Championships (1993, 1999 and 2013). I see no pattern of dominating college football with those FACTS!!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jan 10, 2014)

Sniper Bob said:


> When exactly were those years of domination??? 5 undefeated seasons in school history in a typically weak conference. (1950, 1979, 1996, 1997 and 2013) A measly 3 national Championships (1993, 1999 and 2013). I see no pattern of dominating college football with those FACTS!!



I see research isn't a strength for you, since your "FACTS" are anything but.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 10, 2014)

Win back to back and 3 out of 4 and we'll concede domination,...but the harsh reality is you guys barely got by Auburn with the SEC's worst defense,...the play off will do FSU no favors.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm not gonna say DOMINATE, but we SHOULD be as good as anybody going forward.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 10, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Win back to back and 3 out of 4 and we'll concede domination,...but the harsh reality is you guys barely got by Auburn with the SEC's worst defense,...the play off will do FSU no favors.



That defense had a little extra help through the first half.  That's as far as I'm gonna go with that one.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'm not gonna say DOMINATE, but we SHOULD be as good as anybody going forward.



I don't see why not


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 10, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I don't see why not



I'm a realist.  I know that the 90's are gone and the landscape of cfb is totally different.  Bama's recent run is a blip in the Matrix.  NO ONE will run off a decade of top 5 finishes anymore.  There isn't a small group of programs that can hoard all of the talent coming out of high school today (sorry ESS EEE SEE fans).  

I think we'll be in the mix 3 out of four years with the new playoff, but DOMINATE is a strong word for any fan to throw out going forward.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 10, 2014)

Jameis Winston was a RS Freshman this year, not a true freshman.  In other words, he has one more season at FSU and then its the Pros.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 10, 2014)

He moves like an old gym teacher, compared to Johnny Football. How did he win the Heisman? Could you imagine Manziel playing for Florida State or Auburn?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 10, 2014)

Melvin4730 said:


> He moves like an old gym teacher, compared to Johnny Football. How did he win the Heisman? Could you imagine Manziel playing for Florida State or Auburn?



He didn't win it for his legs.  He won it by playing QB.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 10, 2014)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Jameis Winston was a RS Freshman this year, not a true freshman.  In other words, he has one more season at FSU and then its the Pros.



Yep.  We're in trouble.  If only Jimbo had a history of developing NFL ready quarterbacks.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yep.  We're in trouble.  If only Jimbo had a history of developing NFL ready quarterbacks.



I didn't say you were in trouble.  I just stated a fact.

History of developing NFL-ready QB's?  Christian Ponder is the only QB of his to have any NFL success at all, and he hasn't had much.  The jury is still out on EJ Manuel.  JaMarcus Russell is a huge bust.  Matt Mauck?  Drew Weatherford?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 10, 2014)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I didn't say you were in trouble.  I just stated a fact.
> 
> History of developing NFL-ready QB's?  Christian Ponder is the only QB of his to have any NFL success at all, and he hasn't had much.  The jury is still out on EJ Manuel.  JaMarcus Russell is a huge bust.  Matt Mauck?  Drew Weatherford?



If Jimbo can make Jamarcus Russell into the first overall pick, he can develop pretty much anybody into a veru good college quarterback.

It's nice to see the former player do good in the League, but I'm more concerned with what they do in college.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 10, 2014)

......


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 10, 2014)

nickel back said:


> ......



We all have that fan.  Let him have his fun.  He's not hurting anybody.


----------



## jmh5397 (Jan 10, 2014)

nickel back said:


> ......


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 10, 2014)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I see research isn't a strength for you, since your "FACTS" are anything but.



Show me where I am wrong!!!  Oh you claim the 1992 championship...the year Bama spanked your neighbor "The U" in the Sugar Bowl for the National Championship....


----------



## garnet and gold (Jan 10, 2014)

Sniper Bob said:


> Show me where I am wrong!!!  Oh you claim the 1992 championship...the year Bama spanked your neighbor "The U" in the Sugar Bowl for the National Championship....



Let me help u out with that;                                     Florida State officially began competing in intercollegiate football in 1947. The sport was introduced to the university by Ed Williamson, the school's athletic director. After unexpected success throughout the 1950s, 1960s, and 1970s, they achieved national prominence in the 1980s and 1990s under the guidance of Bobby Bowden. Florida State joined the Atlantic Coast Conference in 1992 after competing for many years as an independent program aside from a short membership in the Dixie Conference during the early years of the program.
 Florida State has won three national championships, including two BCS National Championships, along with seventeen conference titles and five division titles. The Seminoles have achieved three undefeated seasons and finished ranked in the top five of the AP Poll for 14 straight years from 1987 through 2000.Despite the relatively short history of its football program, the Florida State Seminoles have the tenth-highest winning percentage among all college football programs in Division I FBS history. Through the end of the 2013 season, the Seminoles have compiled 499 victories over the course of 67 seasons. Florida State has appeared in forty-three postseason bowl games and rank ninth nationally for bowl winning percentage and fourth for bowl wins.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 10, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> Let me help u out with that;                                     Florida State officially began competing in intercollegiate football in 1947. The sport was introduced to the university by Ed Williamson, the school's athletic director. After unexpected success throughout the 1950s, 1960s, and 1970s, they achieved national prominence in the 1980s and 1990s under the guidance of Bobby Bowden. Florida State joined the Atlantic Coast Conference in 1992 after competing for many years as an independent program aside from a short membership in the Dixie Conference during the early years of the program.
> Florida State has won three national championships, including two BCS National Championships, along with seventeen conference titles and five division titles. The Seminoles have achieved three undefeated seasons and finished ranked in the top five of the AP Poll for 14 straight years from 1987 through 2000.Despite the relatively short history of its football program, the Florida State Seminoles have the tenth-highest winning percentage among all college football programs in Division I FBS history. Through the end of the 2013 season, the Seminoles have compiled 499 victories over the course of 67 seasons. Florida State has appeared in forty-three postseason bowl games and rank ninth nationally for bowl winning percentage and fourth for bowl wins.




Thank you ACC...


----------



## garnet and gold (Jan 10, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Thank you ACC...



U are welcome ....


----------



## alanramc (Jan 10, 2014)

If they wont respect win again next year enought said !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 10, 2014)

One and done..... But it's more than my boys have accomplished.....


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 10, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> One and done..... But it's more than my boys have accomplished.....



Yep...will see how well they compete when "strength of schedule" comes in to play to get into the playoff. That quality win over Duke for a Conference Title....glad you could pull that off.

Either way...FSU are The Champs this year...Congratulations on that.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 10, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> Let me help u out with that;                                     Florida State officially began competing in intercollegiate football in 1947. The sport was introduced to the university by Ed Williamson, the school's athletic director. After unexpected success throughout the 1950s, 1960s, and 1970s, they achieved national prominence in the 1980s and 1990s under the guidance of Bobby Bowden. Florida State joined the Atlantic Coast Conference in 1992 after competing for many years as an independent program aside from a short membership in the Dixie Conference during the early years of the program.
> Florida State has won three national championships, including two BCS National Championships, along with seventeen conference titles and five division titles. The Seminoles have achieved three undefeated seasons and finished ranked in the top five of the AP Poll for 14 straight years from 1987 through 2000.Despite the relatively short history of its football program, the Florida State Seminoles have the tenth-highest winning percentage among all college football programs in Division I FBS history. Through the end of the 2013 season, the Seminoles have compiled 499 victories over the course of 67 seasons. Florida State has appeared in forty-three postseason bowl games and rank ninth nationally for bowl winning percentage and fourth for bowl wins.



BLAH BLAH BLAH....I could sit here and give you Bama stats until you puke....doesnt matter...you have 3 legit Championships....Bama has 10 legit Championships...both schools want to claim a few extras...fact is you won for a short period of time...that is not the definition of "dominating" college football....


----------



## Yotedawg (Jan 10, 2014)

Sniper Bob said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH....I could sit here and give you Bama stats until you puke....doesnt matter...you have 3 legit Championships....Bama has 10 legit Championships...both schools want to claim a few extras...fact is you won for a short period of time...that is not the definition of "dominating" college football....



No team has "dominated" college football other than for short periods of time. 

BAMA included..............


----------



## alphachief (Jan 10, 2014)

Sniper Bob said:


> Yep...will see how well they compete when "strength of schedule" comes in to play to get into the playoff. That quality win over Duke for a Conference Title....glad you could pull that off.
> 
> Either way...FSU are The Champs this year...Congratulations on that.



Seeing that next year we play Okl. St., Notre Dame, Louisville, Clemson, Florida and Miami...don't see that as a problem.  Soooo...you have a year to find something else to gripe about.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 10, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> U are welcome ....




Truth hurts


----------



## garnet and gold (Jan 11, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Truth hurts



So thats why you have been so whiny since the iron bowl.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 11, 2014)

Yotedawg said:


> No team has "dominated" college football other than for short periods of time.
> 
> BAMA included..............



I think this may be the most factual statement on this thread.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Seeing that next year we play Okl. St., Notre Dame, Louisville, Clemson, Florida and Miami...don't see that as a problem.  Soooo...you have a year to find something else to gripe about.



Thats a pretty stout OOC schedule.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> So thats why you have been so whiny since the iron bowl.



you haven't seen me whining, but i notice some of you frustrated seminoles sure crow a lot about a game that would otherwise be just a normal everyday game in the SEC,...LSU might have been a better match up


----------



## Yotedawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Frustrated Seminoles?? That's a HUGE stretch.

I dare say there are many more frustrated SEC team fans here than Seminoles. 

Just trying to keep it real...................No No:


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 11, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Win back to back and 3 out of 4 and we'll concede domination,...but the harsh reality is you guys barely got by Auburn with the SEC's worst defense,...the play off will do FSU no favors.



And your team did what against Auburn...............................


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 11, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> you haven't seen me whining, but i notice some of you frustrated seminoles sure crow a lot about a game that would otherwise be just a normal everyday game in the SEC,...LSU might have been a better match up



Or maybe Oklahoma


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 12, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> And your team did what against Auburn...............................



MISSED 3 fg'S AND GOT INSIDE THE 20 3 TIMES WITH NO POINTS...not tough moving the ball on Auburn


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 12, 2014)

Yotedawg said:


> Frustrated Seminoles?? That's a HUGE stretch.
> 
> I dare say there are many more frustrated SEC team fans here than Seminoles.
> 
> Just trying to keep it real...................No No:



no stretch at all, you guys have stunk for what? a decade?
...and now with a squeeker for the NC some of you guys are predicting "domination"?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 12, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> One name that's why.........Jameis Winston
> 
> The true freshmans stats from Saturday against Pitt:25 of 27 passing (92.5%) for four touchdowns and eight carries for 25 yards and a touchdown. Over 300 yards of offense in his first game ever!
> 
> ...



Soooo, FSU is gonna be a one man team for how many years?  If Jamis is that good, he could bolt to the NFL after next year.


----------



## Yotedawg (Jan 12, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> no stretch at all, you guys have stunk for what? a decade?
> ...and now with a squeeker for the NC some of you guys are predicting "domination"?



What does any of that have to do with frustrated Seminole fans? Dude, the BCS Championship is ours. We got nothing to be frustrated about. 

As far as stinking for a decade, if you want to go back that far, BAMA stunk it up for five of those years till Saban arrived. And look back at previous posts, I have never uttered the word domination.

Y'all have had a great run, but no one dominates college football forever. I like BAMA but I believe the deck may be stacked against y'all this year with the loss of talent and now with coaching changes. 

Only time will tell, but that goes for every program in the country. FSU, BAMA, and Auburn included.

Frustrated Seminoles........No No:


----------



## Yotedawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Soooo, FSU is gonna be a one man team for how many years?  If Jamis is that good, he could bolt to the NFL after next year.



Jameis is not a one man team. It takes more than that and we all know it. If all it took was one man teams then Johnny Football would have won it last year and possibly this year but it takes more than that.

And yes, Jameis could leave after next year. I hope he doesn't but it's a definite possibility. 

Jimbo has done a great job building with great recruiting years and has a great stable of coaches. If he can continue to get the level of talent he is getting and developing it, then I think FSU has a bright future. But that doesn't mean winning the NC every year. College football is way too unpredictable to make those predictions.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 12, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Thank you ACC...



So stupid.  The SEC was nothing special in the 90's.  Florida was very good.  Tennessee was very good.  SC was garbage.  Bama was a dumpster fire the second half of the decade.  LSU wasn't anything before Saban. Georgia had Goff and Do nan.  The rest of the league was just like they are right now, probably worse.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Well boys here we are again and it sure seems like my prediction coming off that whipping my Noles gave Pittsburgh have come true! On our way to another National Championship; 10-0 BABY!!!!! ROLL TRIBE!!!


GO NOLES!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 12, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> Well boys here we are again and it sure seems like my prediction coming off that whipping my Noles gave Pittsburgh have come true! On our way to another National Championship; 10-0 BABY!!!!! ROLL TRIBE!!!
> 
> 
> GO NOLES!!!!!


looks like you were wrong again


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like you were wrong again



Consider the source...


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope I was right again as my team made the 4 team play offs and will again next year. My NOLES are back baby so deal with it...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 18, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> Nope I was right again as my team made the 4 team play offs and will again next year. My NOLES are back baby so deal with it...



Don't you need a QB 1st?? Ol Famous Jameis won't be their to bail you out like FSU and the TPD kept bailing him out..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't you need a QB 1st?? Ol Famous Jameis won't be their to bail you out like FSU and the TPD kept bailing him out..



We'll be fine.  I don't expect a playoff berth, but if it happens, great.

It's 2013 all over again.  I'm going in with no expectations.  It's a rebuilding year.  Of course, we're rebuilding with blue chip athletes, so that takes some of the sting out of it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 18, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> Are you still laughing now?



im still laughing. fsu stunk up the field and was exposed in the rosebowl. you didnt win back to back titles as you suggested many times. the gig was up when a terrible notre dame team exposed you. not to mention the pathetic opponents in the acc. fsu will loose 3-4 games in the coming season. yall are done. stick a fork in it. stop back pedelling about making the play off. that was not part of your initial ramblings or expectations for last season. man up and admit you were wrong.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> im still laughing. fsu stunk up the field and was exposed in the rosebowl. you didnt win back to back titles as you suggested many times. the gig was up when a terrible notre dame team exposed you. not to mention the pathetic opponents in the acc. fsu will loose 3-4 games in the coming season. yall are done. stick a form in it. stop back pedelling about making the play off. that was not part of your initial ramblings or expectations for last season. man up and admit you were wrong.



Yeah, stick a form in it, Woodsman69!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 18, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, stick a form in it, Woodsman69!


you have to much time on your hands. go wash that green cat.   Post pics pleezzzze


----------

